# RIP snowy



## sarah92 (Nov 20, 2013)

Lost my bunny snowy today, died in her sleep. 

snowy was 6yrs old and diagnosed with cancer a few months back. :cry4:





can anyone suggest good sites where you can get grave stones? and I would like to get an ornament of a rabbit that looks like her to place by her grave.


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Nov 20, 2013)

Sorry for your loss. Rest in peace Snowy


----------



## zombiesue (Nov 20, 2013)

Bye snowy, you will be missed 

If you call your vet they might know


----------



## MANDYTLABUDA (Nov 20, 2013)

I am so very sorry for your loss. I understand the pain. Our Mr. Fuzzy passed on February 13, 2013. We recently adopted two little ones. I found this website, have not used them but looks good:
http://www.cafepress.com/+rabbit+or...tm_content=search-e&utm_term=rabbit_ornaments

As well here is a site for grave stones for pets

https://www.petmonumentstones.com/

may you find peace.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Nov 20, 2013)

So sorry for your loss, a gorgeous little bun such an adorable face. She went quietly but will not be forgotten. 

Binky free little lady, you were well loved and will be sorely missed :rainbow:


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss.  Binky free lil girl.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 21, 2013)

So sorry for your loss, she as a beautiful little girl. I just find a stone I like and then lug it home--it's kind of cathartic.


----------



## sarah92 (Nov 22, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your kind words:kiss: :bunny24


----------

